# 3 pt splitter on tc33d



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

Anybody have advice about hooking up hydraulics for a 3pt log splitter on a new holland tc33d


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! You planning on putting a remote in the rear I gather?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum! You planning on putting a remote in the rear I gather?


i believe the tractor i recently purchased has this already installed but if not is there any alternative to adding the kit. i do have a 7308 FEL and was wondering if i could hook into that somehow


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I just remodeled my old homemade splitter to fit my JD 790. Ran the hoses up to the bucket cylinder connections, tie off the joy stick & go to work! I won't be using the bucket when splitting anyway and the "power beyond" kit is NLA for my tractor. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks for that. this is exactly what I will do if the rear remote setup is not already on the tractor


----------

